# RBP seems to be dying



## barmaley2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

One of my 4 RBP (12-14 cm) is lost its balance in the water. Other guys started to attack it more and more frequently. I think they will kill it or it will die soon itself. I just want to figure out what had happened.

Symptoms: right side of its head becomes black and colouration of the other head side and of the whole body became brighter. When it is not swimming around it totally losing its balance: it spinning around of its center, most of the time it lying on its right side. The breath is hardened.

Just one thing, I think, could be connected with this issue. For about 2 months I had 9-10 macropodus in my tank (but my RBP's didn't want to eat them). They are rather dirty fish - all tank bottom was covered with their excrements, though I didn't fed them at all. Maybe they somehow ruined the ecological balance in my tank. Yesterday I take them out of the tank.

I can't understand what's happening, cause other fishes seem to be healthy. What would be your verdict?


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

Isolate the sick p immediatly, if they do happen to eat him theres a chance they might all get affected.

I dont know what it could be based on the symptoms, but pictures will go a long way to getting help here.

hope he gets better


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

yea they will hunt him down and kill him seperate him


----------



## barmaley2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

This morning I found him just lying on the bottom on his side. He was alive but I think he will not be here by the evening. Strange death...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

hopefully he will pull through, (fingers crossed)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

killerbee said:


> hopefully he will pull through, (fingers crossed)


 doesnt sound like it


----------



## barmaley2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

I always knew that RBP is a superb fish. He continues his struggle for life even lying on his side for about 40 hours.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

take him out man!!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Unfortunately, it's unlikely that it will make it. It sounds like your fish has a swim bladder problem, thus it's having trouble maintaining bouyancy or position. Antibiotics might help, but from the sound of it, it might be too late.


----------



## barmaley2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

I can feel for ya tho......I lossed 3 fish this last month


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

barmaley2003 said:


> - all tank bottom was covered with their excrements, though I didn't fed them at all.


 Sorry to hear about him








You might need to step up on gravel cleaning/water changes to start, then look at filtration to ensure you have enough.
Were you doing proper tank maintenance?


----------



## barmaley2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Were you doing proper tank maintenance?


 Sure I did. 25-30% water changes by the means of gravel cleaner on a weekly basis and cleaning of filter on a monthly basis.


----------

